#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-14
<h00k> Oi
<h00k> Anyone start anything for Release Parties in their area?
<h00k> Let's have a meeting! Next Wednesday.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-15
<Shayon> hello there !
<Shayon> I was wondering is Wisconsin loco team is meeting for the Ubuntu Jam ?
<Shayon> ping
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> not that i've heard
<Shayon> hey spikeb ! , hmm i see
<spikeb> hi Shayon :)
<spikeb> sorry it took so long. i was fighting with natty on my netbook and playing a game on this computer heh
<sj_> hi spikeb , sorry was having some issues with the web interface
<spikeb> ahh hi again
<sj_> :)
<sj_> spikeb, you a developer ?
<spikeb> sj_, more of a designer than a developer.
<sj_> nice !
<sj_> I am a student !
<sj_> just so you know :)
<spikeb> cool. what're you studying?
<sj_> I am majoring in Comp Sci
<sj_> frosh
<spikeb> cool
<h00k> woho!
<h00k> dammit, I missed it.
<mikeputnam> Subject: Ubuntu Wiki to be re-licensed to CC BY-SA
<douglasawh-work> what time is the meeting tomorrow I don't remember seeing an email about it
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-16
<nickmoeck> probably the usual time, douglasawh-work
<douglasawh-work> nickmoeck: so 7 then 8 then a different week? zing!
 * nickmoeck high fives douglasawh-work
<lostson> time for some urban terror
<h00k> douglasawh-work: I didn't send one out, I don't have it scheduled for this week
<douglasawh-work> oh, I see "next Wednesday"
<douglasawh-work> I guesst I had been at work too long at that point...though sadly I was here for 1:45 after that
<douglasawh-work> and now it's too early to type
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-17
<h00k> I was going to do the meeting tonight, but I won't be around
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-13
<Cheesehead> h00k: So sorry about the dog...
<h00k> Cheesehead: thanks :/
<Cheesehead> How long had the dog been in the family?
<h00k> Cheesehead: the dog is 4, and it's at a place Brittany and I are housesitting for a year
<Cheesehead> Ah, so it adopted the two of you?
<h00k> so it's not _our_ dog, but it is under our care
<h00k> We believe she had a heart attack
<h00k> Cheesehead: sorta, yeah. We have 5 dogs at our place.
<Cheesehead> Everything about that seems hard - you feel like it shouldn't affect you, but a few months is plenty of time to bond into a pack. Telling the owners. Ugh - the logistics of opening up the frozen ground.
<h00k> Well, actually, one of the dogs is 15, so we had a hole pre-pared.
<h00k> Unfortunately, we had to put the 4 year old in it.
<h00k> We should still have room for Roy, if he passes
 * Cheesehead laughs
<Cheesehead> Ah, I enjoy graveyard humor, even the unintentional
<h00k> prepared, I don't know where the hyphen came from, and paired was unintentional :)
<h00k> but it was quite the surprise.
<h00k> :/
<h00k> to find her
<Cheesehead> A bit stressful, I would imagine!
<h00k> Not too cool.
<h00k> No signs/symptoms beforehand
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-14
<h00k> oh no. lubotu1 is gone.
<Cheesehead> We'll all miss it. (sniff, dab at eyes with handkerchief)
<h00k> HI
<h00k> There's some big bots issues
<h00k> ubottu is dead!
<Cheesehead> Several fine Futurama quotes come to mind.
<Cheesehead> "Oh, well. We can always buld more killbots"
<h00k> :D
<h00k> There's some filesystem issue on the botservers
<Cheesehead> Somebody recently mucked up Brainstorm, too.
<h00k> sweet
<Cheesehead> ...AND my favorite Simutrans server has been down for four days
<h00k> zomg. what is this world coming to
<Cheesehead> "Lousy minor setbacks!" --Homer Simpson
<h00k> oh hey!
<h00k> !botsnack
<lubotu1> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Cheesehead> Well, thank goodness that feature works again.
<h00k> !hammertime
<h00k> d'aw.
<Cheesehead> As I suspected. Too much free time without a good education. Liszt jokes, Balzac jokes, now *those* are funny.
<Cheesehead> !Balzac
<Cheesehead> Hrmph.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-16
<ubuntuWi-Guest> hello h00k this is rick
<h00k> hi!
<h00k> hi ubuntuWi-Guest
<h00k> (Rick)
<h00k> hi, yotux
<ubuntuWi-Guest> h00k, is your eye better?
<yotux> hello:  hook
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: mostly, yeah. It's still a bit fuzzy in bright light
<h00k> I'll be right back, a guest is leaving
<ubuntuWi-Guest> yotux: are you in Madison?
<yotux> Close enough Live in Portage
<ubuntuWi-Guest> Is the Portage Plumber still living?
<yotux> yes that business is still alive,  think its now called the country plumber unless we talking about two difference entities
<ubuntuWi-Guest> A guy use to run into Camp Randall for all the football games and get the crowd going crazy
<h00k> this is exigraff. I have taken over.
<h00k> FEAR ME.
<ubuntuWi-Guest> He was from Portage so they called him the Portage plumber
<h00k> nah, h00k'll be right back.
<yotux> Guest sorry not sure of that person
<yotux> Guest sorry not sure of that person
<ubuntuWi-Guest> I guess I am just showing my age again.
<yotux> With age one gains wisdom or one would hope
<ubuntuWi-Guest> Hope is my only hope
<yotux> I am trying to multi task installing android SDK
<yotux> Guest:  where are you from?
<h00k> OKay
<h00k> sorry about that.
<yotux> np welcome back
<h00k> exigraff stopped by.
<h00k> Cool, so is it the three of us?
<h00k> Cheesehead volunteered to be another speaker
<ubuntuWi-Guest> I think so.
<h00k> DavidLevin, greppy, KBme, mikeputnam, ripps, zz_bigbash: Ping, we're going to start
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: you can change your nickname by typing: /nick newnicknamehere
<h00k> Well, yotux, you offered to speak, do you have any preferences on topic?
<h00k> Let me link to the current idea for an agenda
<yotux> hook:  this would be my first time presenting to a group about Ubuntu so I am open to any ideas
<h00k> http://ubuntuone.com/07P46lzpEhOKEMnD2vORGd
<h00k> yotux: take a look at that, page 2, "Concurrent tracks"
<h00k> Installation/Applications
<yotux> looking now
<rickeee> I would also volunteer to create a powerpoint for you
<h00k> but we're looking for two concurrent racks that will happen at the same time
<rickeee> The tracks are suppose to be more demonstration than discussion
<yotux> hook:  could do a daul boot,  or a live cd install
<h00k> then the people will switch presentations
<yotux> time wise dual boot could be time consuming depending how how part. are shrank
<rickeee> With wubi can you just show the start phase which has the majority of the questions?
<h00k> Wubi won't require repartitioning, that's true
<h00k> alternatively, I could have a laptop ready for demo/dualboot
<yotux> I used daul boot at the moment.  Use ubuntu 99% of the time
<rickeee> I can also provide a laptop with only XP on it.  We could then show the live CD environment first followed by a wubi install
<h00k> well, we certainly have the hardware
<h00k> yotux: I suppose you're free to decide, if you're presenting ;)
<yotux> where is the greater need?
<h00k> Wubi, a live-repartition (usually safe if you use the end of a partition to put Ubuntu on)
<yotux> For me I have made the leap to open source.   I am willing to make it work
<yotux> Some of the people there may not be so warm to the idea
<rickeee> I think the reason for the install demos is to calm the fears of newbies and also show them the options
<h00k> and just pick one for demonstration sake
<yotux> rickeee:  good point....
<yotux> hook:  Live CD
<h00k> Sure
 * h00k shrugs
<rickeee> I think we have to expect them to be hesitant to try this stuff on their own computers by themselves
<yotux> also willing to do wubi...  double the commitment....
<rickeee> If we have time, about 1 hour, showing both would be great
<h00k> Or start one, start the other
<h00k> two at the same time
<yotux> I have multiple machines that I can bring
<rickeee> I haven't done an install for a while.  How long does live CD take?
<yotux> about 20 mins
<h00k> a live USB takes 10, maybe, it's not too bad
<h00k> on a decent machine.
<yotux> alt are taking much longer for me....  closer to 40
<rickeee> Is there some 'downtime" during the install to start the wubi ?
<yotux> I would say yes,  after the initial  install questions
<h00k> Sure, once you hit install, it asks questions. When you finish the questions, you're free to whatever until it's done.
<h00k> And it installs while you answer the questions
<rickeee> So we could start the Live CD until the 'downtime' and then start a second install using a pc with wubi already installed?
<yotux> yes,  I think that could be done
<rickeee> sounds like a plan
<rickeee> I would think we can have an 'assistant' help you switching cables etc....
<h00k> that works. We don't have to catch every use case.
<rickeee> No, we are looking for showing the 'normal' case
<yotux> I also have a couple of monitors.  2 LCDs
<rickeee> That would be very helpful.  h00k, will you be able to get a projector?
<h00k> rickeee: I think I can try to round one up
<h00k> I can probably find out for sure in the next week or so
<yotux> sorry I don't have one of those
<h00k> The only other thing we don't have is any lightning talks, which we should open to the mailing list
<rickeee> We would need to know so we can plan accordingly.  I also have one LCD I can bring
<rickeee> I mentioned my use of Audacity last week for recording records and cassette tape.  Do you think this would qualify?
<h00k> I think so, if you'd be illing
<h00k> *willing
<h00k> however, you're already doing a lot, s don't over-burden yourself
<rickeee> I would be willing and I have a lot more time than you guys and I'm not a newlywed.
<h00k> We should certainly ask for any others, too
<rickeee> what about Ian
<h00k> He volunteered to talk
<h00k> I suppose Cheesehead gets Applications ;)
<h00k> Brb, I have to check on the dogs, they're barking an awful lot.
<rickeee> Is cheesehead in our meeting tonight?
<h00k> and here.
<h00k> he's not curently around
<rickeee> can we find out if he will demo applications?
<h00k> Yep
<rickeee> will you contact him?
<h00k> Yeah, I bet he reads the backlog for this, but I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him
<rickeee> ok
<rickeee> I would like to start working on the install powerpoint and put it out for everyone to see/share.  Is that OK?
<yotux> think that would be great
<rickeee> I will use ubuntu cloud again.  Yotux, I will need your email sometime so I can share with you.
<yotux> kc9tux
<yotux> its an arrl address
<yotux> other wise you could look me up on launchpad
<yotux> should also be listed there same a my irc nick
<h00k> https://launchpad.net/~yotux
<yotux> thanks
<rickeee> ok
<rickeee> h00k, anything else tonite?
<h00k> rickeee: that's really all I had
<rickeee> My dog just indicated a need to go outside.  I wil have to go.
<h00k> I will send another email opening lightning talks to the mailing list
<rickeee> Sounds good.  Good night to all!
<yotux> sounds like a plan...
<yotux> installing xubuntu on a older machine for a friend
 * Cheesehead reads the scrollback
<Cheesehead> Oh, I better answer some questions: Yes, No, five, tuesday, and "Ham and Swiss"
<h00k> Oi.
<Cheesehead> Happy to do a bunch of presenting with Track 2
<Cheesehead> I'm not an expert on U1 (I don't use it and promptly uninstall it), nor Social Networking (I live under a rock and above another rock)
<h00k> That's okay, I can jump in on either of those
<Cheesehead> But I know my way adequately around Web Browsers, Backup, Networking, Multimedia, and LibreOffice
<Cheesehead> ...I suppose I better refamiliarize with Ubuntu apps. I've been using Xubuntu for so many years...
<h00k> I wonder what's in this horrid-looking 'soup booster'
<Cheesehead> Usually MSG and peyote.
<h00k> http://www.nissinfoods.com/bowlnoodles/hot-spicy/ these.
<Cheesehead> Ah. You know that kind of non-nutrition may shorten your lifespan?
<Cheesehead> You're in Wisconsin. Eat a stck of butter for lunch.
<h00k> yep :(
<Cheesehead> It will also shorten your lifespan, but tastes better.
<Cheesehead> If we get questions about small-business software like Quickbooks integration, or LibreOffice-windows COM integration, I've learned quite a bit about those.
<h00k> orly
<Cheesehead> I've also compiled a bunch of custom Live-USB sticks using Debian Live. Not installers, working systems.
<Cheesehead> I suppose those are good for lightning talks.
<h00k> Oh, cool. That could work, too, but it'd be nice to get someone new to talk, to
<Cheesehead> Agreed
<Cheesehead> Nice to have *something* on the list to start with.
<h00k> that's true
<h00k> the quickbooks, I'd be interested in
<Cheesehead> Quickbooks on Ubuntu is easy: VM is the only solution.
<Cheesehead> Python to interact with QB, to pull data and do transactions...that can be Win on Linux
<Cheesehead> s/on/or
<Cheesehead> Win or Linux
<Cheesehead> For example, I use a python script every two weeks that pulls a filtered set of the QB database, and then creates Invoices in LibreOffice for printing and mailing (and e-mailing)
<Cheesehead> Back to Wausau:
<Cheesehead> [Idea] Wausau session: How to Get Your Questions Answered (support)
<Cheesehead> [Idea] Wausau session: How to Install New Software (Software Center)
<Cheesehead> I suppose those questions will pop up anyhow, though.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-17
<twopoint718> Ubuntu Hour / Social Meeting in Madison tomorrow! 1pm
<mikeputnam> RT 10:30 < twopoint718> Ubuntu Hour / Social Meeting in Madison tomorrow! 1pm
<mikeputnam> owait
<h00k> owait!
<h00k> 11:31 <      mikeputnam > RT 10:30 < twopoint718> Ubuntu Hour / Social Meeting in Madison tomorrow! 1pm
<greppy> h00k: anywhere in madison, or is there a specific street corner?
<h00k> it is...
<h00k> let me find it
<h00k> greppy: Each 3rd Saturday of the month at 1 pm we have Social Meetings/Ubuntu Hours. These are held at Sundance Cinemas 608 (movie theater/coffee shop).
<greppy> ah, cool.
<greppy> I'll stick it on my calendar and maybe make it out there one of these days.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-02-15
<ian-weisser> tsimonq2: Ping
<tsimonq2> IvanR_: o/
<tsimonq2> whoops
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-02-17
<ian-weisser> tsimonq2: ping
